# troy weed eater leaking oil out



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I putting this here in hopes more people might see this...

So I have a Troy built 30cc-4 cycle weed eater model # TB625EC

Have had it for maybe two years. Also, have the rotatiller attachment for it.

Well used it a few times this year, now all of a sudden the oil keeps leaking out (not through the oil, opening I made sure that was really on tight). It is coming out somewhere around the the air filter as that is covered in oil. 
I have filled it up, but didn't notice it leaking oil while it was running. I would assume I would have it all over me if it was. Seems to be when we set it down on the floor then we find this big pile of oil everywhere. Trying to figure out if it is worth taking in for repairs. Will probably take it in on Wens or Thurs this week so they can give me an idea of cost, but I would like to go in with some kind of ideas myself. Or maybe is is a simple as a hose loose?

Any ideas for a non mechanically inclined gal?:happy2:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a gasket has a leak. Yes, get it repaired.


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

did you put oil in it with unit angled up? those engines hold an amazingly large quantity (3oz) of oil. think shot glass. if you over fill, oil will come out of places its not supposed to.

proper oil level is with unit laying flat on floor. if it trickles out when flat, its full.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

But I am losing all of the oil out of it.bone dry...if I over filled would the still happen?


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

then you will have to get it looked at. see if they will diagnose it before fixing. most shops charge a small, non-refundable diagnostics fee. repairs may likely cost as much as another unit.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

sil had one it was junk....


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

What isn't junk any more?:rock:


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have to agree that Troy-Toy is junk. Tried everything from weedeaters to snowblowers. Never again.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm using a TB tiller from 2008, Pony, works hard and no problems in 6 years.... talk to me in another 10 

As for the OP, time for a service call.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Well, had the guy look at it..he didn't even need to look at it...it is the fourth one with the same problem that he has seen his year. Told me he could fix it for me but it would cost half of what the thing is worth. I think he called it a blow back or something like that.

He was recommending a Stihl.


----------

